# Are U trying to GET OUT of ur UBER lease/loan Vechicle???



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

from the little that ive read when u signed a lease/loan thru santander or some other uber car affilitated dealer most of the time these vehicles are Registered/Licensed with DMV as a PERSONAL vehicle NOT commerical....if your using the car as a commercial VFH this could be used to VOID the contract

try to VOID contract and return car to dealer!

also the new/lower rates could also be used to VOID contract

(note if vechicle was registered as Commercial not personal then this would not apply; but rate changes could still possibly be used to VOID contract) most attorneys will give a FREE consultation...go see one!

Bankruptcy is also an option

Good Luck!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> from the little that ive read when u signed a lease/loan thru santander or some other uber car affilitated dealer most of the time these vehicles are Registered/Licensed with DMV as a PERSONAL vehicle NOT commerical....if your using the car as a commercial VFH this could be used to VOID the contract
> 
> try to VOID contract and return car to dealer!
> 
> ...


Why would being registered as personal rather than commercial void the contract?


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

cuz if its registered with Dmv AS personal and insured as personal but your lease /contract with santander is tied to income with uber than its being used and sold to you for commercial VFH dealer shoud not have u register as personal should on DMV registration as commericial and commercial plates

Santander leased u a vehicle with the INTENT of it being used as a Commercial VFH 

but then it was registered with state as personal lease


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> cuz if its registered with Dmv AS personal and insured as personal but your lease /contract with santander is tied to income with uber than its being used and sold to you for commercial VFH dealer shoud not have u register as personal should on DMV registration as commericial and commercial plates
> 
> Santander leased u a vehicle with the INTENT of it being used as a Commercial VFH
> 
> but then it was registered with state as personal lease


I don't know; the new vehicle registration form is signed by the person taking the lease. He/she would know before signing the form that it's for a personal vehicle.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I don't know; the new vehicle registration form is signed by the person taking the lease. He/she would know before signing the form that it's for a personal vehicle.


from what i understand some leases have been done as commercial so then it would not apply...but some have been leased as personal....u would have to read over everything carefully all the docs that were done at signing and registration...but if does apply theres ur out


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> from what i understand some leases have been done as commercial so then it would not apply...but some have been leased as personal....u would have to read over everything carefully all the docs that were done at signing and registration...but if does apply theres ur out





centralFLFuber said:


> from what i understand some leases have been done as commercial so then it would not apply...but some have been leased as personal....u would have to read over everything carefully all the docs that were done at signing and registration...but if does apply theres ur out


Maybe I'm missing your point - how does having an incorrectly titled vehicle invalidate the lease?

I agree that Santander lease cars should be registered as commercial, but the great majority UberX cars will be registered as private.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Long story short... go into a Santander dealership and hand them an envelope with $1000. Leave the car.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Long story short... go into a Santander dealership and hand them an envelope with $1000. Leave the car.


Doyle follows in his car and immediately swipes the envelope. Split the proceeds; net cost to you $500


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

@elelegido Here u go:

http://www.localnews7.com/news/uber...urance-that-leaves-them-uncovered-h26310.html

"The DMV's Conway said that drivers using personal autos for commercial purposes could be ticketed by police, and the agency said while it would not comment on the specific issues regarding *Uber's finance programs, knowingly making false statements on a DMV document is "prosecutable as a criminal offense" and could lead to administrative sanctions against dealers."*

your ammo VOID lease


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

I live in Texas and I would love to get out of my lease but I don't have the 1000 to give them due to the low rates


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> I live in Texas and I would love to get out of my lease but I don't have the 1000 to give them due to the low rates


VOIDING ur lease/contract is NOT the same as buying out of it


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I will be contacting santander next week since I drive right by the corporate office everyday. I want out. Sad part is I want out only because of the low bottom feeder rates I enjoy the job it's my entertainment. I will uber again when I get another car


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> Well I will be contacting santander next week since I drive right by the corporate office everyday. I want out. Sad part is I want out only because of the low bottom feeder rates I enjoy the job it's my entertainment. I will uber again when I get another car


Seriously? You will drive for .90 a mile? Don't pay these clowns to abuse you.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well since I only work 9 pm to 230 am 2 Friday and Saturday nights a month and I make over $600 bucks working the surges. Of course that was when the rate was 1.17 a mile. Now at .90 see me take almost .30 cpm drop I can no longer afford to keep the lease car it just don't pay to do so. But when I have a different car paying less that the lease rate sure I can go back to uber at the bottom feeder rates.


----------



## Joe Hurwitz (Jan 4, 2017)

its also illegal for the dealership to send a car that is for commercial and then flip it to personal, the reason they do that is because whoever is buying the paper from the bank wants personal cars only.
you can definitely get out of the lease


----------

